# good day!!



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

well opening day sucked!! i couldnt find one dove because my neighbor didnt cut his wheat yet and they werent in, so two days later a buddy and i went down to the river by his house, we set up about 500 yards away on a dirt road by a canal. at first there were nothing but at about 6:30 pm, they were every where, we both limited out in less that 10 minutes, 10 birds a piece!! the best part is i got one double and one triple!! i only shot 13 times!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

coyotekiller3006
Where are you from? That is a fast hunt, the sky must have been full of doves to get a double and a triple?


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

i am from selah, washington, the sky wasnt covered, they just kept on comeing in really fast, and i have seen better, its not a good year


----------

